# [SOLVED] I/O Error 0xc00000e9



## niko381 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey guys, I was hoping you all could possibly help me with an error that my Toshiba Satellite laptop suddenly started having today. This morning, I opened the lid of my laptop, and the screen was still black (but it was on) so I tapped a few buttons and moved my finger on the touchpad a bit, but when it wouldn't wake up, I held down the power button to shut it down. When I turned it back on, however, it gave me an error, and at the bottom it said Status: 0xc00000e9 (screenshot attached).

Upon restarting, Windows Error Recovery comes up and gives me the options of launching startup repair or starting windows normally. If either option is selected, it attempts to load for a bit, and then goes straight back to the error. I also can't boot into safe mode, as the error keeps coming back.

If this is caused by some sort of corruption on my hard drive, then my priority is to try and at least access my files to back them up somewhere, before I have to format and reinstall Windows.

I tried burning a Ubuntu boot disc to try and access my files from there, but while it booted alright, upon trying to mount my hard drive, it also gives me an Input/output error, advising me to run chkdsk /f. I haven't done this yet, since I think I need a Windows installation disc, and I'm in the process of finding mine.

Sorry for that wall of text, but I wanted to give as much info as possible about the problem. In any case, I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me to at least recover my files, if the only option is to reinstall Windows. 
Thanks in advance!

Computer Specs:
-Toshiba Satellite L755-S5214: Toshiba Satellite® L755-S5214 15.6" widescreen Laptop (Silver) | Laptops | Computers | us.toshiba.com


----------



## Knightp25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like the drive is dead, looks like the write heads failed on the HD did you drop the laptop or jar it in any way

Usually when this happens your pooched, you have to buy a new HD 

Take the drive out and shake it a little if you hear pieces moving inside, its toast


----------



## niko381 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: I/O Error 0xc00000e9*

Thanks for the reply! Now that I think back, I do recall dropping it a short distance this morning, but I can't remember if it was before or after I saw that error... probably before I suppose, since that'd most likely be the cause. I took it out and shook it, but didn't hear anything. Of course, that doesn't mean it's definitely not toast, but is there anything else I can possibly try with it?


----------



## Knightp25 (Apr 29, 2012)

A good software i use to recover data at work is called Bart PE 

Otherwise you could try hooking it up as a slave to see if you can get at least some data that way


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: I/O Error 0xc00000e9*

From another PC download and burn to a cd http://storage.toshiba.com/techdocs/fjdt_700.zip run the exe file in the zip folder (Extract the zip folder). This will create a bootable disk to test your hard drive. Run a "Quick" and "Comprehensive" test.


----------



## niko381 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: I/O Error 0xc00000e9*



> A good software i use to recover data at work is called Bart PE


The Bart PE suggestion worked great... I'm currently using it with an evaluation copy the GetDataBack plugin, which allows you to at least see what files are recoverable. Lucky for me, most of them still seem to be in tact! Now it's just a matter of either buying the full program or finding a free alternative, so... are there any other similar recovery programs I can use with Bart PE?



> Otherwise you could try hooking it up as a slave to see if you can get at least some data that way


As for hooking it up as a slave drive, I'm a bit new at hard drive configurations, so I might need a step-by-step with that :S



> From another PC download and burn to a cd http://storage.toshiba.com/techdocs/fjdt_700.zip run the exe file in the zip folder (Extract the zip folder). This will create a bootable disk to test your hard drive. Run a "Quick" and "Comprehensive" test.


I followed your directions, but when I extracted and ran the .exe, it simply went straight into the recovery program, rather than creating any sort of bootable disc. Or, did you mean to burn the .zip file onto the cd?


----------



## niko381 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: I/O Error 0xc00000e9*

Also, sorry for the double posting, but here's a quick update... I managed to recover pretty much all of my important files, using GetDataBack (awesome little program!). Now I'm thinking, even though it looks like the HDD is physically permanently damaged, I'll just attempt a format and reinstallation of Windows for the heck of it. Is there anything else I'm missing, or anything else I should try with it before this?


----------



## Knightp25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Glad to hear the bart pe worked, it is a nice tool usually if i cant get data back using it, i quite trying lol

As far as hooking as a slave you have to take the drive out and connect it in another computer and then boot up, as long as its a sata drive its easy to do

You could try reinstalling windows and see if it still works, but if your questioning if the drive is good or not in your mind, pitch it and buy a new one, this way you insure you dont have problems down the road with it. There pretty cheap today, look on newegg.com they always have nice deals


----------



## niko381 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: I/O Error 0xc00000e9*

Haha yeah, I'm definitely gonna keep a bart pe disc around from now on, it can definitely be a lifesaver.

Ah that's what you meant by slave drive... that's definitely good to keep in mind, the next time I need to solve some sort of hard drive problem.

Good call on that, chances are I'll end up buying a new one either way. I'll probably see if my warranty still covers this, but I'm not so sure they will. In any case, thanks a lot for the help! I should be good from here on out


----------

